# How to transfer files from old system to new system?



## AJ2086 (Jun 1, 2002)

I just bought a new computer, customized Dell 8300, and I was wondering how I can transfer all the files from my current system to my new one. Last time I used lots of zip disks but I didnt have nearly what I have now. Last time I wad mamybe 200 MP3's tops, now I have like 3600. Then there are all my documents and my favorites. I'm not worried about programs or anything that can all be redownloaded and games can be reinstalled and I dont mind starting over. I wish my current system was the one with the DVD Burner, those 4.7GB disks sure would come in handy. I dont want to have to back everything up to CD's. So what can I use to transfer all the files quickly?


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Quickest and probably cheapest way.... the new Dell PC probably has a built in network card... so purchase a NIC for the old PC, connect the two with a crossover cable, put them both in the same workgroup and enable sharing on both PCs. Then you can copy exactly what you need on the new PC from the old PC without the hassle of burning CDs, floppies, zip drives etc etc.

Remember that going PC to PC with no hub, switch or router in between needs the crossover cable. If there's 'something' in the middle, use a standard Cat5 cable.


----------



## The Tophinator (May 13, 2002)

If you feel you have enough knowledge of PC's or guts the quickest way would be to place your old HD in the secondary master slot of the new PC and copy away. Secondary you could install the DVD burner in your old PC and burn to DVD then put it back.


----------



## AJ2086 (Jun 1, 2002)

I dont want to go through the whole thing with switching drives from this one into the that one. Can I hook the two up with a standard network cable? Or is there some special cable I would need?


----------



## Rick_EE (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AJ2086 _
> *I dont want to go through the whole thing with switching drives from this one into the that one. Can I hook the two up with a standard network cable? Or is there some special cable I would need? *


Read Cori's post.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

You need a special "crossover" cable. Sometimes they are a little hard to find. You can almost buy a cheap 4 port router for the same price and then use a couple of standard ethernet cables to connect.


----------



## AJ2086 (Jun 1, 2002)

Well I have a wireless network already. So would I just hook up both computers to it and then share all the files I want to transfer then d/l them to my new computer?


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AJ2086 _
> *Well I have a wireless network already. So would I just hook up both computers to it and then share all the files I want to transfer then d/l them to my new computer? *


Yes, that will work too.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AJ2086 _
> *Well I have a wireless network already. So would I just hook up both computers to it and then share all the files I want to transfer then d/l them to my new computer? *


You may want to goto the MS support site and see how to export your Outlook Express Address Book, Mail folders and IE Bookmarks and such. Those were the only issues that a straight copy may not bring over 100% correctly (the files may be brought over but Windows may want to create new user files). I follow the instruction and was real easy, just export files on old PC, copy via network, import files on new PC (delete those copied over files if you want) and it is like your old PC's internet info just magically appeared


----------



## Rick_EE (Apr 5, 2002)

Xp has a utility for moving files and settings. Look for it in the help.


----------



## AJ2086 (Jun 1, 2002)

All I want is my MP3's, favorites, and documents. I dont mind reinstalling everything else and entering my info for Outlook and stuff.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

A fast CD writer would make it a lot quicker. Seeing that I get around 150 songs on one mp3 cd it would be 20-25 cd's just for your mp3's so I can see your concern. Maybe using that hard drive as you would an external mobile hard drive would be a solution until you get all those things on that hard drive onto your new hard drive or leaving them on the hard drive and then just retrieving them as you would need them, burning your favorites to cd's as mp3's. Is there another format other than mp3 that is compressed?


----------



## Ryan (Apr 24, 2002)

Wired 100Mb ethernet would be 15 - 20 times as fast .11b wifi. But that porbably only matters if your sitting there watching the file transfer. Set it up before you go to bed and it'll all be there in the morning.


----------

